# F350 Dump truck



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I have ben search to see how much salt I can put in the truck
Its a 00 F350 deisel dump truck dually with a 8' dump on it
I found one place that says it will hold 7400 lbs.
I dealer told me 4 tons does anyone have one and what do you put in it

Thanks Frank


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 2002 Ford F-350 PSD,6spd,4x4 with a 9 ft dump on it that weighs in just under 10k when I am empty. The sticker on my door says the GVW is 12,500. So I can haul 2500lbs legally. I can load it a lot heavier if I want to chance it. I have scaled close to 15k before and the truck can handle it no problem, but I don't do that to often. DOT and DMV pay close attention to you whether you are a small truck or a big truck around here!!! Hope this helps.:waving:


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*F350*

The only way to get your real answer is weigh the truck. Most dealers will tell you anything you want to hear. BBailey is right on track about the DOT and DMV. I've been there and it's expensive. They usually allow +3% of max GVW if you get weighed on portables scales. The other thing is not can the truck haul it cuz most won't quit. The big problem with overloading is breaking springs or bending the axlehousing. If you broke a spring and rolled it and hit my wife and kids I guarantee nobodys insurance would cover that lawsuit. The door sticker lists the max axle load so consider that too if you are gonna run heavy.


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

Good point Boss550, the best way to tell is to fuel up your truck and have in it anything you would on a normal day. Go to a place that has certified scales and weigh it up empty. Take that number(empty) and subtract it from your GVW. Then you will know what you can haul legally. Thats what I did and it took less than 1 hour. Good piece of mind!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont know about you but i really never give a crap about what it can legally haul, who buys a dump truck to haul 2,500 pounds???? screw that, my buddy has an f350 dump and we dont even hesitate to load 4 tons in it, the truck will handle it no problem. if you dont give a crap about the "legal" limit then dont worry about loading it up.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;360358 said:


> i dont know about you but i really never give a crap about what it can legally haul, who buys a dump truck to haul 2,500 pounds???? screw that, my buddy has an f350 dump and we dont even hesitate to load 4 tons in it, the truck will handle it no problem. if you dont give a crap about the "legal" limit then dont worry about loading it up.


I bet he replaces axle seals soon.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lowlife;360384 said:


> I bet he replaces axle seals soon.


the trucks a 2001 i believe and he bought it new, and ha's been loading it up ever since nothing but routine maintence has been done, trust me the truck will handle the weight.


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry GOLDPRO, not trying to pee in anyone's cheerios, just trying to answer a fellow Plowsite members question.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

legally about 1-1.5 ton but it will haul about 4 ton. and remember that you will be unloading all night long not leaving it in there for days at a time or driving all over town in rush hour traffic.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*As mentioned above*



Precision Lawn;360247 said:


> I have ben search to see how much salt I can put in the truck
> Its a 00 F350 deisel dump truck dually with a 8' dump on it
> I found one place that says it will hold 7400 lbs.
> I dealer told me 4 tons does anyone have one and what do you put in it
> ...


 As mentioned above; 
Fill up your fuel tank and weigh it...Take that weight from your GVW on your door sticker and that is what you can Legally carry...Anything above that and you are breaking the law,if you get into a accident overweight you will be at fault...
Just because you can doesn't mean you should...There is a reason the factory rates your vehicle for a certain weight and that usually has something to do with its weakest part/point...


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;360358 said:


> i dont know about you but i really never give a crap about what it can legally haul, who buys a dump truck to haul 2,500 pounds???? screw that, my buddy has an f350 dump and we dont even hesitate to load 4 tons in it, the truck will handle it no problem. if you dont give a crap about the "legal" limit then dont worry about loading it up.


If your buddy wanted to haul 4 tons he should have bought an F550. The fact that an F350 can handle 4 tons (it can) is irrelevant. In the event that your friend is involved in an accident he faces the possibility of losing that F350, his house, bank account and possibly his freedom if the accident results in someones death. Unless your buddy is homeless or lives in his mothers basement and has a negative net worth, he is taking great risk by driving around an illegally overloaded truck. His lawyer and insurance agent will "give a crap about what it can legally haul",even if you and he don't.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

our 1999 F350 PSD weighs empty at 9,400lbs and the GVWR is 12,500...so legally you can hold 3,100 lbs. but we have had ours overloaded to where the leaf springs were hitting the stops.


----------



## tgumby4 (Jan 11, 2006)

With the added weight of a v-box spreader and a 9' plow most F350's are limited to about 1500 LBS or less of salt/sand mix to run legal. Working that light will put you out of business very quickly around here, to much back and forth to the job and not enough plowing. 
On the door my 04 F450 the GVW is listed as 15K LBS. When you add the front axle GVW with the rear axle GVW you come up with 16K LBS. Which is right? I guess it depends who you ask.
The 05 F450 had wider axles and couple of other minor changes that raised the GVW to 16k LBS. When you add the front and rear axles up on them you come up with 16k LBS. 

It is my understanding that GVW is limited by not just drive-train and horsepower, but also tire rating and stopping power!!!

I usually haul 4 ton on my F450, that puts be across the scales at about 17k LBS, overloaded yes, but in my own opinion it is much safer than these twenty five year old rust buckets running within their GWV's around here. Although the DOT will probably disagree.
Just my two cents!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

blah blah blah legal weight blah blah blah if you guys wanna be sticklers about the legal weight then go ahead and carry your 2,500 pounds, i have never ever ever ever did i say ever??? see of an instance where a guy with a dump truck got introuble for being overweight, its just rediculous, were going to contunue to load ours with as much as she will take and not worry about the weight limit.

and yea we have had the dump so loaded that the tires were flexing. and it still held it woith no probls, why buy an f550 when you have a perfectly good f350 that will do the same job.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats not as bad...*



tgumby4;360621 said:


> With the added weight of a v-box spreader and a 9' plow most F350's are limited to about 1500 LBS or less of salt/sand mix to run legal. Working that light will put you out of business very quickly around here, to much back and forth to the job and not enough plowing.
> On the door my 04 F450 the GVW is listed as 15K LBS. When you add the front axle GVW with the rear axle GVW you come up with 16K LBS. Which is right? I guess it depends who you ask.
> The 05 F450 had wider axles and couple of other minor changes that raised the GVW to 16k LBS. When you add the front and rear axles up on them you come up with 16k LBS.
> 
> ...


 The DOT in my area will give you like 15% if there are no scales where you are loaded, so you arnt that far off.
As far as the others running 6,000 over that is just stupid..If you don't believe me ask a DOT cop...Thats all you have to do,drive up to him with you shinny new one ton overflowing and ask him if it is OK that you are 3 ton over....I think you know the answer... 
If you cannot afford the right equipment for the job maybe you should re think your business plan.Talk about Lowballers...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Oshkosh;360635 said:


> If you cannot afford the right equipment for the job maybe you should re think your business plan.Talk about Lowballers...


 your a moron enough said. your obviously one of those sticklers i was talking about, get a life man, its not like the d0od said can i put 4 ton in my 91 ford f-150. an f350 dump will do anything you need it to do and do it just fine with no complaints.

This has nothing to do with business plan, if you ask me they have a better plan then you, most people are not scared little kids when loading their trucks, if you wanna go out and spend 50k on a new f550 so you can do the same **** an f350 can do with no problems, then go ahead man. waist your money.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Grow up..*



THEGOLDPRO;360640 said:


> your a moron enough said. your obviously one of those sticklers i was talking about, get a life man, its not like the d0od said can i put 4 ton in my 91 ford f-150. an f350 dump will do anything you need it to do and do it just fine with no complaints.
> 
> This has nothing to do with business plan, if you ask me they have a better plan then you, most people are not scared little kids when loading their trucks, if you wanna go out and spend 50k on a new f550 so you can do the same **** an f350 can do with no problems, then go ahead man. waist your money.


 Grow up! You dont have a clue do you?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Oshkosh;360645 said:


> Grow up! You dont have a clue do you?


yeah your right stickler, this forum makes me sick reading about all you panzeys scared to throw alittle too much weight in the truck, or tossing alittle bigger plow on your trucks, most people dont give a piss about what the law states, or what the max size plow your suppose to run on your trucks, who gives a crap, d0od, do you think being a stickler is going to help you get to heaven???


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow goldpro, having a bad day? At ease soldier


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dieseld;360652 said:


> Wow goldpro, having a bad day? At ease soldier


haha no i just hate reading all these horse piss responses to GVW and what your truck SHOULD do its those select few panzeys who always write the stickler text book answers straight from the ford websight, 90 percent of people dont give a crap, this d0od wants to know if his truck will haul 4 ton YES IT WILL!!!!!! end of story. he obviously doesnt give a ***** about you sticklers and your text book answers, so go away.

my truck is rated for 3/4 ton, do i load more in it??? yes i do and dont give a **** about the weight limit, i have put 2 ton in my ram on more then 1 occasion, is it safe? who cares, did it haul it, yes the hell it did. im not going to make two trips to pick up mulch when i can toss it all in my truck in one trip.


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

fill it up with as much salt as u need the truck will take it.. now i will get slammed for this but i have put 5.7 tons in my f350 and it pulled it and stopped good. i haul 4 ton on it and the truck doesn't even strain, just don't drive like an a$$.. back in the day i used to haul 3 yrds of topsoil with a k20 hd with some aftermarket springs.. now I'm not saying do this everyday, if u need to haul big loads all the time get the right truck.. as far as being sued forget about!! ***** happens.. i have been sued for a slip and fall three days after a snow storm, sued by someone that hit my rotti in the face before he bit him and have been arrested plenty of times for stuff that i never did... ins co will always run for cover when anything happens, that's how they make money.. but if your area is strict when in comes to weight then u have to weigh out the price of fines and getting things done.. i cant comment on that cuz its something that really doesn't happen here..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

CAG80;360660 said:


> fill it up with as much salt as u need the truck will take it.. now i will get slammed for this but i have put 5.7 tons in my f350 and it pulled it and stopped good. i haul 4 ton on it and the truck doesn't even strain, just don't drive like an a$$.. back in the day i used to haul 3 yrds of topsoil with a k20 hd with some aftermarket springs.. now I'm not saying do this everyday, if u need to haul big loads all the time get the right truck.. as far as being sued forget about!! ***** happens.. i have been sued for a slip and fall three days after a snow storm, sued by someone that hit my rotti in the face before he bit him and have been arrested plenty of times for stuff that i never did... ins co will always run for cover when anything happens, that's how they make money.. but if your area is strict when in comes to weight then u have to weigh out the price of fines and getting things done.. i cant comment on that cuz its something that really doesn't happen here..


thank god someone who thinks like me, lol and what do you know where both in ct


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;360665 said:


> thank god someone who thinks like me, lol and what do you know where both in ct


Dude, Why do you brag about breaking the law in a forum with your name and phone number attached to each post? This is a large forum with many members, for your sake I hope there are no Connecticut state troopers who plow snow on the side. Or some other member on this site who doesn't share in your disregard of the law could give this info to a Conn. state trooper, it would make for an easy arrest for them. They just love tough guys like you who don't feel the law applies to them. You really do need to get a clue!


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The thing to do has been mentioned. Find out how much salt/sand you can carry be weighing the truck. If the sticker will not allow you enough salt/sand, then register your truck for a higher GVWR. What you really want to pay attention to is the Gross Rear Axle Weight Rating, and the weight rating of your tires. If it were me I would not exceed the weight rating of your tires. Usually, the tires and the RGAWR are the same or very close. Just make sure you register your truck for the maximum weight that you will be carrying, that way if you get stopped and weighed, you won't be getting a fine.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*F350*

Hey goldpro--please ask your mom to forgive you for not taking out the trash and let you have Playstation privledges again so you stop posting your crap on a useful website.

Sincerely,
Your Dad


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the strange felling that someone here has not had to pay an overweight fine. Wait until that happens $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and then see how good for business that is.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would hesitate from overloading simply for braking purposes. My truck stops like sh!t when it's empty, and much worse when theres 1,100 lbs. in the bed and the plow on front. I can't imagine how poorly the brakes perform when I'm over the 9,200 lb. GVWR!!!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I would just get a F550, here if your overweight they will red tag you and fine you a dollar a pound that your over and more if you have gone over any bridges depending on how overweight you are.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

winged1dur;360726 said:


> Dude, Why do you brag about breaking the law in a forum with your name and phone number attached to each post? This is a large forum with many members, for your sake I hope there are no Connecticut state troopers who plow snow on the side. Or some other member on this site who doesn't share in your disregard of the law could give this info to a Conn. state trooper, it would make for an easy arrest for them. They just love tough guys like you who don't feel the law applies to them. You really do need to get a clue!


Or worse yet, smack and kill some kid on a bike because he could not stop in time, then the attorney for the kids family finding his comment here : "is it safe? who cares," or calling someone else a "moron" for complying with the law.

Punitive damages, for gross negligence is a nasty thing. Wake up.

I would place a hefty bet this guy does not have a home to protect.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

winged1dur;360726 said:


> Dude, Why do you brag about breaking the law in a forum with your name and phone number attached to each post? This is a large forum with many members, for your sake I hope there are no Connecticut state troopers who plow snow on the side. Or some other member on this site who doesn't share in your disregard of the law could give this info to a Conn. state trooper, it would make for an easy arrest for them. They just love tough guys like you who don't feel the law applies to them. You really do need to get a clue!


yeah im real concerned    : you sticklers do what you wanna do, ill stick to what works for me.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;361220 said:


> yeah im real concerned    : you sticklers do what you wanna do, ill stick to what works for me.


What happened to the phone # ?????


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i took it down, i dont need you freaks calling me all hours of the night. because you got sand in your vag


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

After you get an overweight ticket , you will become one of us freaks .the local cops acting as dot cops love to take money payup .we went through a time last year when our great cop would wait down the street where he could see in our yard,watch us load thetrucks and then pick out which truck he would hassel.The fine money spent would have been better spent in my pocket than in the citys coffer.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

And people wonder why we have a bad name/rep, because of people with that kind of additude.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

ThisIsMe;360838 said:


> I have the strange felling that someone here has not had to pay an overweight fine. Wait until that happens $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and then see how good for business that is.


you got that right...our trucks are blackflagged by the DOT...everytime they see one...tractor trailer or dump truck you can almost guarentee a "routine inspection"


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I had a friend with that...*

Funny, I had a buddy who ran six trailer dumps and he had the I am smarter than the DOT attitude..Every time the DOT sees his equipment they pull it over and it cost him big $,$$$ ,Nothing like a red tag and having a loaded trailer dump towed to open your eyes....
It never sank in ,after years of this it was always the DOT's fault and not his...Some people just never learn...


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Oshkosh;361576 said:


> Funny, I had a buddy who ran six trailer dumps and he had the I am smarter than the DOT attitude..Every time the DOT sees his equipment they pull it over and it cost him big $,$$$ ,Nothing like a red tag and having a loaded trailer dump towed to open your eyes....
> It never sank in ,after years of this it was always the DOT's fault and not his...Some people just never learn...


its not that we purposly try and "out smart" the DOT. Most of our big trucks are older...so among being overwieght they get us for small things like tourqe bar bushings, and maxis, and small stuff like that...it all adds up...but when your loading from a jobsite its tough to keep trucks legal.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*14 hour days....*



dirt digger;361580 said:


> its not that we purposly try and "out smart" the DOT. Most of our big trucks are older...so among being overwieght they get us for small things like tourqe bar bushings, and maxis, and small stuff like that...it all adds up...but when your loading from a jobsite its tough to keep trucks legal.


 I wasn't inferring that was how you ran things, just an example of a first hand experience.... I was the opposite.... 
Some think trucking is easy.lol Big shinny trucks all painted up nice fancy names on the door etc.... I would be up at 4am get home about 7pm work nights.
By the time I got back to the yard checked everything over,fueled, greased ,adjustments,repairs,paperwork etc... You know the drill...It ain't no fun...That is in the good weather..lol
Seemed like everytime I would get five figures in the bank something big would have to be repaired/replaced....Like clockwork....


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Guys, I don't know about where you live but in Jersey don't try the register for a higher weight than the sticker trick. It is illegal to be over GVW regardless of registered weight. Here the fines start at a dollar per pound that you are over. Get hit with that a couple times and a 550 starts to look a little more resonable, not to mention all the liabilities in running over regularly. The problem with these guys who think the truck can safely handle all the weight is if they were running a 550 they'd still be over 2,3 or 4 tons thereby creating an even bigger hazard, maybe we are lucky they are sticking with a 350. Everyone has done it as most of us don't have scales at our shops much less jobsites, to do this as common practice is playing with fire, but hey it's still a free country.....Mostly.


----------



## smokin_stroker (Dec 13, 2005)

I am glad I seen this thread I haul 5 ton of gravel in a 1973 ford 1 ton takes it just fine.
As far as the spring go it is no problem the hoist sits nicely on top of the axle.


I also tow heavy as well over 26,000 behind a 3/4 ton Powerstroke.

The $1 apound for the overage doesn't get here the had a semi level the local co-op at a 108,000# it cost them $500 not $28,000

2500# in the back of a 1 ton is a joke a skid a salt weighs more than that.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

smokin_stroker;369496 said:


> The $1 apound for the overage doesn't get here the had a semi level the local co-op at a 108,000# it cost them $500 not $28,000


the $1 a pound thing is for if you don't have a CDL and you get caught driving a truck over 26K...they charge you $1 per pound for being over that i'm pretty sure....and what trucking company in their right mind loads a truck 14tons over legal and only gets a $500 fine...we should move out to ohio lol


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

dirt digger;369789 said:


> the $1 a pound thing is for if you don't have a CDL and you get caught driving a truck over 26K...they charge you $1 per pound for being over that i'm pretty sure....and what trucking company in their right mind loads a truck 14tons over legal and only gets a $500 fine...we should move out to ohio lol


Sign me up DirtDigger. I'l ride shotgun with ya and we can split the fuel for the trip. They must have illiterate DOT cops out therepayup payup


----------



## smokin_stroker (Dec 13, 2005)

dirt digger;369789 said:


> the $1 a pound thing is for if you don't have a CDL and you get caught driving a truck over 26K...they charge you $1 per pound for being over that i'm pretty sure....and what trucking company in their right mind loads a truck 14tons over legal and only gets a $500 fine...we should move out to ohio lol


Most the truck that haul from the co-op are not from trucking companies the are just owners/farmers who are tring to make some extra money in the off season the get paid peanuts pre bushel the more bushel the get on the more peanuts they get.Most DOTs around here do not mess with farm trucks execpt for one local cop that tries to act big.

Hauling over weight is like hauling overwidth it is ok if you pay them for a permit that means jack sh!t.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

smokin_stroker;369869 said:


> Most the truck that haul from the co-op are not from trucking companies the are just owners/farmers who are tring to make some extra money in the off season the get paid peanuts pre bushel the more bushel the get on the more peanuts they get.Most DOTs around here do not mess with farm trucks execpt for one local cop that tries to act big.
> 
> Hauling over weight is like hauling overwidth it is ok if you pay them for a permit that means jack sh!t.


yea i get pissed when i see farmers pulled over, its hard enough on them, and to see them on the side of the road by the DOT just makes it worse...i saw a old freightliner with a flatbed of hay on it in the morning pulled over, when i past it coming back from the job at the end of the day it had the famous orange stickers on the windshield...i bet it cost that guy a ton of money in fines...certainlty more money then the profits he made off the hay


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

smokin_stroker;369869 said:


> Hauling over weight is like hauling overwidth it is ok if you pay them for a permit that means jack sh!t.


[begin sarcasm]
But the government does so many studies, monitoring and such with all the fees they get for being overweight. Without the money from the permits just think how unsafe our roads would be.[end sarcasm]


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dirt digger;369906 said:


> yea i get pissed when i see farmers pulled over, its hard enough on them, and to see them on the side of the road by the DOT just makes it worse...i saw a old freightliner with a flatbed of hay on it in the morning pulled over, when i past it coming back from the job at the end of the day it had the famous orange stickers on the windshield...i bet it cost that guy a ton of money in fines...certainlty more money then the profits he made off the hay


I hear ya. But the ego of the cop was stroked, government got more money, and the farmer is one step closer to losing the farm. Is that not what America is about? 

PS an maybe some hungry animals.

PPS. dNow if the farmer could afford to donate to the policemen's organization then they would not have that problem.


----------

